# lets see those bedroom bikes!!



## spoker

still new think i got it about 5 yrs ado,i see they are offering it again,electra indy


----------



## runningbarre

Apparently bedroom bikes are not a big thing around here


----------



## bairdco

I have bikes and parts everywhere, but I use my bedroom for other things. Like, yknow,  sleeping.


----------



## frankster41

How about kitchen bike


----------



## runningbarre

I like your kitchen bike!!! Does it eat much?


----------



## frankster41

Yes it does. Its a hungry beast!!!!!


----------



## Schwinn499




----------



## buickmike

S-2 with a German hub(komet) on a parts bike.


----------



## buickmike

Trying


----------



## JAF/CO

What I ride in the bedroom says no pictures sorry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## None

@Velocipedist Co.


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

I wish they were garage bikes, or even shop bikes.  But these are in fact bedroom bikes on account of limited storage at my home.


----------



## fordmike65

Looks like my dream house...until the weight of those ballooners brings the beams down:eek:


----------



## None

Velocipedist Co. said:


> I wish they were garage bikes, or even shop bikes.  But these are in fact bedroom bikes on account of limited storage at my home.
> 
> View attachment 323489 View attachment 323490 View attachment 323492



So awesome!! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## None

And scary but more awesome. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Desireé said:


> So awesome!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



With seven more already in the garage and more in a shed, I think my next bike will be a bathroom bike (I think I saw some unused space in there)


----------



## None

Velocipedist Co. said:


> With seven already in the garage and more in a shed, I think my next bike will be a bathroom bike (I think I saw some unused space in there)



I have two kitchen bicycles at the moment. Haha

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Velocipedist Co.

Desireé said:


> I have two kitchen bicycles at the moment. Haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk




Jealous


----------



## None

Velocipedist Co. said:


> Jealous



Oh yeah... I'm sure. I've got a baby size collection. Haha

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## STRADALITE

I don't even wear my shoes in the house. There's no way a bike is coming in.


----------



## Cory

STRADALITE said:


> I don't even wear my shoes in the house. There's no way a bike is coming in.



This guy does not get it.


----------



## STRADALITE

What's that supposed to mean


----------



## dnc1

Conservatory bikes anyone?
The garage is full up.


----------

